# Logging dropouts on internet connection



## rgaudreau (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there an application that would allow me to monitor or log internet dropouts on my internet connection?

I just installed a 4 computer internet connection using a Dlink router and our internet is dropping out regularly. I'd like to be able to plug directly into the modem with my laptop and measure how many times it drops out in a certain period of time so that I can present the info to my ISP to get it fixed.

I'm guessing the problem is with the modem as the router seems to be working effectively, although I havn't yet tried disconnecting the router and wiring the DSL connection directly to 1 computer.

Any suggestions?

Ren


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Download and install AlertPing. 

http://www.psgsoft.com/

Set it up to ping the the local host, your router, the first hop on your Internet, your DNS servers and a few sites out on the Internet.

Also what type of Internet connection do you have?
Who is the provider and where are you located?

You may also see if you have any logging in your router that might give you an idea of what is going on.

JamesO


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I have always recommended PingLog but that alertlog looks better.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/pinglog.html


----------



## rgaudreau (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks... will try that today.


----------

